# Ohio River lunkers



## HOUSE (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys,
I haven't posted on here in a while because I've been fishing out of my kayak more than my tinboat mod. I haven't let the winter slow me down, though, and I have been killing it here in Ohio. Here are a few of the big fish I've landed in the last few weeks using mostly vertical jigs and blade baits:

Here's a 9 pounder that I might have shared in my last report. I forget where I left off:






I hauled in this fat sloppopotamus on a SmackTackle Flitter-2:





This one hit a modified blade bait with a feathered hook that same day:





I've been catching a lot of gar with the blade baits, too:





I even hauled in a paddlefish a few days ago:





and last but not least, I caught my new personal best striper @ 11 pounds this month:





It's not really a tinboat report as much as a plastic kayak report, but I hope it helps some of you get by the cold winter while you are working on your mods. Spring is right around the corner!

-House


----------



## shamoo (Feb 27, 2013)

Good job House


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice fish. I am trying to figure out the top two stripers though. They look more like Giant white bass or Hybrid stripe with that thick body even though they obviously aren't hybrids.


----------



## krisopp (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice bud! Thanks for posting the report!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 28, 2013)

tnriverluver said:


> Very nice fish. I am trying to figure out the top two stripers though. They look more like Giant white bass or Hybrid stripe with that thick body even though they obviously aren't hybrids.


They sure look like Hybrid's to me.


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 28, 2013)

shamoo said:


> tnriverluver said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice fish. I am trying to figure out the top two stripers though. They look more like Giant white bass or Hybrid stripe with that thick body even though they obviously aren't hybrids.
> ...


I don't see any broken lines on those two fish so I have to assume they are rockfish, but I am sure put up a good fight whatever they are. I love catching these things below Pickwick Dam!!!!


----------



## overboard (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a nice variety you got there. Most look like they could tow the Yak around! =D>


----------



## Tusker (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun. That paddlefish is a cool old beast.


----------



## HOUSE (Mar 1, 2013)

tnriverluver said:


> Very nice fish. I am trying to figure out the top two stripers though. They look more like Giant white bass or Hybrid stripe with that thick body even though they obviously aren't hybrids.



I have a hard time discerning between the two once they get so big. The true stripers are usually longer like that last picture and the hybrids usually have a much fatter football shape. I just call them "Hybrid striped stripers" to be safe, lol. I think only the last picture was a true striper, though, even though the stripes closest to his head were broken.


----------



## tnriverluver (Mar 1, 2013)

The last one is a Striper, not uncommon for the broken lines near the head. The tooth patch on the tongue is sometimes the only way to know for sure, but most of our hybrids are pretty distinct as in looking like someone took 2 halfs that don't match and stuck them together. The 2 teeth on the tongue of a striper will have some space between them while the hybrids 2 teeth on it's tongue are usually very close together. White bass only have one tooth on their tongues. Middle one is a Hybrid after looking at the pictures again. The bottom lines are broken.


----------



## pdugan6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice stripers!


----------



## pdugan6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Here are some striper from earlier this year in the delta out in California.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2013)

Great stuff! Light tackle stripers are a blast! 


The big girls are starting to roll into the area here - I am gonna get my 50 this year - I can feel it!


----------



## fish devil (Mar 23, 2013)

:twisted: Good stuff guys!!!! =D>


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought giant silver bass for a second too...good fish tho nice work


----------

